# Rigs



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

What rigs do you use for Carp? 


Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

The vast majority of my fishing is with a "method rig." In my opinion, this is the quickest way to get into fish on a new water, and is usually the most prolific way to catch carp.

The benefit of this rig is the method mix, groundbait or packbait that is packed around the sinker. This mixture of bait is usually *not a doughbait*, and its purpose is to fall apart or dissolve to draw fish into the area of your hookbait. The idea is to release attractants into the water, which draw fish into the area, and then keep them occupied with small food items. By recasting to the same area (as often as every 20-30 minutes) you can create a bed of bait without needing to do any real chumming.

There are other, more technical and delicate, ways to fish with similar baits (PVA bags), but nothing else has the quickness and ease of simply packing some bait around a sinker. Since carp are not pressured in the waters we fish, there are not many reasons to get more complicated than this.

Click the photo for more photos with annotations and descriptions.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Where do you get your pva bags?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Currently I use a slip Carolina rig. Works in streams but not in pond and reservoirs. 

Chum area with White Corn and use #6 circle hook. 

I have a daiwa 4000 bri baitrunner

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

CarpRule said:


> Where do you get your pva bags?


I don't use PVA often, but the stuff always keep on hand is the Resistance Tackle Medium Mesh. For a bigger selection of PVA products, check out Big Carp Tackle.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

CarpRule said:


> Currently I use a slip Carolina rig. Works in streams but not in pond and reservoirs.
> 
> Chum area with White Corn and use #6 circle hook.


Why doesn't this work in still water. Could it be the cirlce hook?

Years ago, when I was a broke student, I used a slip rig with .75-1.5oz dispey (bell) sinkers and a hair rig tied from 35-50# spider wire (any cheap braid) to a #4 Eagle Claw bait holder. I had plenty of success fishing this rig with sweetcorn as you have described.


----------

